# 110, 119, 129 and 118.7 all on Dish 1000?



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay this is bugging me now. I wrote Dish and asked for information on adding the International German Package (which is available on 118.7). They told me to call customer service. Customer service looked up stuff for about 5 minutes and said I would need a second Dish. But I seem to recall that there was an LNB that could handle 119 and 118.7 so with a Dish 1000+ or whatever you could receive all 4 orbital locations. Is this possible or not?


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Okay this is bugging me now. I wrote Dish and asked for information on adding the International German Package (which is available on 118.7). They told me to call customer service. Customer service looked up stuff for about 5 minutes and said I would need a second Dish. But I seem to recall that there was an LNB that could handle 119 and 118.7 so with a Dish 1000+ or whatever you could receive all 4 orbital locations. Is this possible or not?


You don't need two dishes, but you need to replace your dish. The Dish 1000+ is not just an LNB, it's a substantially larger dish than the Dish 1000.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

GeorgeLV said:


> You don't need two dishes, but you need to replace your dish. The Dish 1000+ is not just an LNB, it's a substantially larger dish than the Dish 1000.


Wow, so that is even another answer. Dish CSRs really had no answers. Hopefully someone there can actually figure it out so I can order what I want. Its sad that they can't in that they are losing money by not knowing their own systems and have me confused and not buying the package because of it.

But does the Dish 1000+ have that LNB that handles 119 and 118.7 or does it have 4 LNBs?

Is there a special number I can call to get a knowledgeable person?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Wow, so that is even another answer. Dish CSRs really had no answers. Hopefully someone there can actually figure it out so I can order what I want. Its sad that they can't in that they are losing money by not knowing their own systems and have me confused and not buying the package because of it.
> 
> But does the Dish 1000+ have that LNB that handles 119 and 118.7 or does it have 4 LNBs?
> 
> Is there a special number I can call to get a knowledgeable person?


This page determines differences between the dishes:

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishes.htm


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> But does the Dish 1000+ have that LNB that handles 119 and 118.7 or does it have 4 LNBs?


You will have 2 regular lnb's (dpp or dp, I'm not going up to the roof to check:grin: ), and one big oval lnb to receive 118/119.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

dahenny said:


> You will have 2 regular lnb's (dpp or dp, I'm not going up to the roof to check:grin: ), and one big oval lnb to receive 118/119.


Hopefully I can find someone at Dish who knows this and can set me up.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't bother with CSRs; just emailed the ceo and set everything up thru them. Of course my situation was a little more complex. I had already purchased a dpp44 and bought my 222 from dishstore.net. They gave me the plus dish & install. :grin:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 2 regular LNBs for 110 and 129 are DP (no internal switch so not DPP). See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/plusdish.htm for pictures of the large dual-band LNB for 119/118.75 and the dish.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I received an email back from someone at the [email protected] address:

Thanks for the email. I'm sorry that you have not had luck with our customer service representatives. I have reviewed you account and the German International package. Unfortunately, in order to receive that package you need satellite locations 148 and 118.7. We do not currently have a system that will support 5 satellite locations. If you would like to pick one of our a la carte German channels coming form satellite 118.7, I will be more than happy to add it to your account and have the correct equipment installed so you receive 4 satellite locations.

Sorry for the inconvenience. Please let me know if you have any other questions.

______

Now I just confirmed that all GLP channels are available on 118.7 (based on Dish's own website information and the master channel chart on http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm) so something doesn't add up here. I have responded with links to all that information to him and asked for clarification as to what I am missing.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

I have been thinking about adding German package as well, but reading this thread confused me (even more than I was before).

My current antenna set-up is Dish 500 (110, 119) with Dish 300 (61.5) - for my locals (Orlando) and other international packages (Italian and Polish).

What kind of Dishes would I need to add the German package? From what I understand from this thread I would need to add 118.75 location to my setup to receive that programming. From what I gathered by looking at the suggested link http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishes.htm, the only dish capable of handling that is Dish 1000 plus, which supports 4 locations (110, 118.75, 119, 129). Would using Dish 1000 plus prevent me from being able to get programming I am currently getting from 61.5 (5th location)? What would I be getting from the 129 location?

I do not want to loose my existing programming (locals, HD, Italian and Polish) just to get German.

Am I missing something? Well, I told you I was confused.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

euro_boy said:


> I have been thinking about adding German package as well, but reading this thread confused me (even more than I was before).
> 
> My current antenna set-up is Dish 500 (110, 119) with Dish 300 (61.5) - for my locals (Orlando) and other international packages (Italian and Polish).
> 
> ...


Some of those internationals are available from other sats as well. You probably would need two dishes, just different ones than what you have. maybe replace the 500 with a 1000+ And you could get everything. 129 has a lot of HD programming.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> We do not currently have a system that will support 5 satellite locations.


Lots of ppl have a 5 satellite solution. A dish 300/500 diplexed into line 1 of a 1000+.......I don't have the specifics in front of me, but it can be done. I think if you do 5 sats, you lose the ability to run only one coax run to your duel tuner receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It is possible, and all the DishPro receivers support it. It's not done by diplexing though, you need to cascade switches. Get a DPP44 for 4 sats, possibly from the Dish 1000+. The 5th sat will be from a dish with a DP Dual. Run a DPP44 output to input 1 of a DP21 switch, and the DP Dual to input 2. As dahenny says, you will have to run 2 lines to a dual-tuner receiver because the DP21 is not a Plus switch.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> ...It's not done by diplexing though...


:grin: I had a feelin that my phrasology was wrong.:grin:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

But you were on the right path. :up: Well, you pointed to the path. Maybe you just remembered having been on the path as you were being taken home passed out in the back seat.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

euro_boy said:


> I have been thinking about adding German package as well, but reading this thread confused me (even more than I was before).
> 
> My current antenna set-up is Dish 500 (110, 119) with Dish 300 (61.5) - for my locals (Orlando) and other international packages (Italian and Polish).
> 
> ...


From your location in Florida, your programming from 61.5 and 129 is mirrored. HD from either satellite. In your case HD can be pulled from 61.5. You won't need the LNB pointing to 129.

Dish doesn't have Orlando HD locals yet, so the SD locals would still come from 119/110. If they added them in the future, they would most likely come from 118.7. 
The German would come from 118.7. 
Italian (RAI) comes over 119 as well as 61.5. 
Polish pragramming from 61.5. You don't need the Dish 1000+.

Ask for the upgrade from your current Dish 1000 (119, 110,129) & Dish 300 (61.5), 
to a Dish 500+ (119/110/118.7) and your current Dish 300 (61.5). 
Those four satellite positions would tie into a DPP44 switch and give you locals (119/110), HD (61.5), 
German (118.7), Italian (61.5) and Polish (61.5)

Again, you don't need the Dish 1000+ because it only adds the 129 satellite to the mix. Any of your programming from that satellite can be received from 61.5. :icon_cool


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

German coming from 118.75 means there will be a Plus dish. Since 129 isn't needed, that LNB is left off and it's called a Dish 500+ instead of 1000+.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

The Dish website now says that the German language package channels are on 121 and 61.5, when you attempt to add it to your programming, however the information pages about internationals still show also 118, and the master list still says so too. Are they not also available on 118?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish is moving ALL internationals to 118 to clear tp's on 61.5, 148, etc. for HD channels. There is an on going program to re-point 105 and 121 and other international dishes to 118.75.

I would not be surprised if the Dish website were behind in its information.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Dish is moving ALL internationals to 118 to clear tp's on 61.5, 148, etc. for HD channels. There is an on going program to re-point 105 and 121 and other international dishes to 118.75.
> 
> I would not be surprised if the Dish website were behind in its information.


Yeah I am still trying to get someone at Dish to hook me up with the German language package and no one seems to be able to accomplish anything. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. The people on this board know twice what anyone who actually works for Dish knows.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

jarvantgroup said:


> From your location in Florida, your programming from 61.5 and 129 is mirrored. HD from either satellite. In your case HD can be pulled from 61.5. You won't need the LNB pointing to 129.
> 
> Dish doesn't have Orlando HD locals yet, so the SD locals would still come from 119/110. If they added them in the future, they would most likely come from 118.7.
> The German would come from 118.7.
> ...


Thanks for the response.
I will try to upgrade to Dish 500+ and along with with dish pointed at 61.5 and SW44Pro it should resolve my requirements.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

"Those four satellite positions would tie into a *DPP44* switch..."
"SW" switches are legacy, you don't want an SW44.


----------



## jack2005_23 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi all
I have super dish & right now I have sat 110,119, & 121 how can get 118.7 using the same dish.........is this possibile any how...or do I need new dish...plz let me know......thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

jack2005_23 said:


> Hi all
> I have super dish & right now I have sat 110,119, & 121 how can get 118.7 using the same dish.........is this possibile any how...or do I need new dish...plz let me know......thanks


Dish has a re-point kit.


----------



## jack2005_23 (Sep 23, 2007)

can you plzz explain little more......thank jim


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Yeah I am still trying to get someone at Dish to hook me up with the German language package and no one seems to be able to accomplish anything. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. The people on this board know twice what anyone who actually works for Dish knows.


Well just when I had hope, it is dashed again.

After speaking repeatable with someone at [email protected] I got them to set up a work order for a Dish 1000+ or whatever to give me a single dish installation to get 110, 118, 119, and 129, so I could add the German Language Package to my current setup. However when the subs came out, they said it would require a SuperDish and they didn't have one. So they had to defer it back to Dish for further action.

Wow, why is it so hard?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Geez, sounds like you're really getting jerked around. The 1000+ gets you the satellites that you want to receive. AFAIK, the Superdish gets 110, 119, and 121, unless they have some kind of re-point kit for it.

If you don't mind spending a few bucks, just buy the 1000+ from eBay or another retailer & mount it yourself.

Unless you live in the northwest US, I just don't see why the plus dish would not work for you.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I just checked & it appears that there is indeed a repoint kit for the superdish for 118.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you currently have international programming at 121 and it is moving to 118.75, dish will contact you and send a tech to replace your lnb's for 110,119 and 121 with lnb's for 110/119 and 118.75 and repoint your dish for you all free of charge.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I just like to say that I have the Dish 1000 plus. I have that special lnb to pick up the 118.7w sat. I also pick up the 129w location as well as the 119w and 110w sats.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Finally got them to install it. They put in the bigger dish with the big fish eye 118/119 LNB and the 110 and 129 LNBs and added a DPP44 switch.

Seems to be working fine. It is a bigger dish for sure.

Attached are two photos of the new Dish.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Check out the photos of the new bad boy.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Very nice shots. Time to update your sig.


----------



## milano (Oct 30, 2007)

can someone also please inform me what i would need just to get the german plus package? nothing else. should all be there on 118. have 118/119 lnb and 311 receiver. again lots of confusion with on line rep's.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

milano said:


> can someone also please inform me what i would need just to get the german plus package? nothing else. should all be there on 118. have 118/119 lnb and 311 receiver. again lots of confusion with on line rep's.


I think the package requires that you also have the base Dish package. Check the international programming area of Dish.com for more info


----------



## bigj91 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I've searched and read much as I can , hope this is not redundant, I have a type 1 superdish 121 with a dp34 switch hooked up to a 510, bought 118 repoint-kit from dishstore.net . part #148328. I mounted the kit, did a hard reset on the 510, after that did check switch, 119,110 pulling signals in the 90/100s, but when i switch to 118, no signals on tp 2 or 18, I am in zip 36701. any suggestions?


----------

